# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Protestan Misyonerlik Faaliyetleri

## ceydaaa

Merkezi Almanya/Schormdorfta bulunuyor. Ankarada kurdukları Türkiye Protestan Kiliseleri Birliği dışında 2000 yılında 19 adet protestan kilisesi açıldığı bildiriliyor.

----------

